# Uffe was in the Special Silent Area



## Gina2705 (Jan 24, 2012)

I went to get a cat from a shelter in June last year, and there were loads to chose between. They were all meowing and rubbing against there cages and being generally wonderful. 
I told my "salesgirl" that I wanted to adopt a cat that really needed it - be it 3-legged, old or otherwise undesirable to the general public, and straightaway she took me to the Silent Department for especially frightened, mad or sad cats. In one of the cages i could only see the back of a transport-bag and the girl told me that Uffe was very sad and frightened and didn't want to come out or eat or anything.
Without even seeing him, I knew that he was my cat - and now, 8 months after, I couldn't have been more right!
We are inseparable, and if he had his way, he would sit on my face all day. We play and we talk (his mother is half Siamese, so he talks a lot) and we sleep arm in arm and snooze on the sofa on a Sunday, with him under my chin - BLISS!
As long as I'm alive, Uffe will never feel unsafe og frightened again 

Thanks for reading :smile:


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

He sounds like a real Gem! Thanks for giving him a good home


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

As my SO says about MowMow and I "You are two peas in a pod!"


----------



## Gina2705 (Jan 24, 2012)

MowMow and Shan841 - thank you so much for reading and commenting! But where du I go to hear YOUR stories and see YOUR cats? I'm still a little dizzy regarding threads - so if you can post links or something to your stories or pics I'd be really grateful


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

Gina2705 said:


> MowMow and Shan841 - thank you so much for reading and commenting! But where du I go to hear YOUR stories and see YOUR cats? I'm still a little dizzy regarding threads - so if you can post links or something to your stories or pics I'd be really grateful


well, im pretty new here as well but here is my introduction:

http://www.catforum.com/forum/41-meet-my-kitty/151209-banjo.html


----------



## Gina2705 (Jan 24, 2012)

shan841 said:


> well, im pretty new here as well but here is my introduction:
> 
> http://www.catforum.com/forum/41-meet-my-kitty/151209-banjo.html


Oooohhh, how cute is Banjo!!! I read all the comments too, and I agree - Banjo is a great word to say  Thank you for showing me - I need to go thread-searching to find peoples intros, I suppose. Jeeeez, I can't get over how cute he is......!!!


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

Gina2705 said:


> Oooohhh, how cute is Banjo!!! I read all the comments too, and I agree - Banjo is a great word to say  Thank you for showing me - I need to go thread-searching to find peoples intros, I suppose. Jeeeez, I can't get over how cute he is......!!!


Thank you so much! My favorite forum is "meet my kitty", just because it is all pictures and stories with happy endings. One day I will tell the story of my previous cat, fluff. I just havent done it yet because I am still very emotional. I loved him more than words can desribe and lost him on December 23 to lymphoma. Im tearing up just writing that much, but this forum and giving Banjo a good home have definately helped me to heal.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I think I posted my stories in the thread about "How did you get your cat", or something like that.
They're all rescues. Nebbie was dumped at Petco, Paizly was born under the back porch as a feral (and has no back legs, so I knew she couldn't hunt/run from predators), Zinny was a feral I got attached to and didn't want the raccoons attacking (since I think that's what happened to Disco), and Xanthe is here because my ex-husband's place won't allow pets.
That's the short version.


----------



## Gina2705 (Jan 24, 2012)

shan841 said:


> well, im pretty new here as well but here is my introduction:
> 
> http://www.catforum.com/forum/41-meet-my-kitty/151209-banjo.html





shan841 said:


> Thank you so much! My favorite forum is "meet my kitty", just because it is all pictures and stories with happy endings. One day I will tell the story of my previous cat, fluff. I just havent done it yet because I am still very emotional. I loved him more than words can desribe and lost him on December 23 to lymphoma. Im tearing up just writing that much, but this forum and giving Banjo a good home have definately helped me to heal.


Please - don't even start! I don't do well with sad animal stories.... When I watch the Animal Police in Phoenix, New York or Houston, I often have to fast forward to the happy ending - I can't cope with the start, tsk, tsk, tsk.... But I'll read your Fluff-story of course - with a big box of tissues nearby.....
But thanks for the tip - I'll check out more on the Meet My Kitty Forum.
Right now it's almost midnight here, so I'd better sign out. Uffe is getting up to all sorts of no good this time of the evening, so I still have at least half an hours worth of playing to do 
Thanks for today - see you soon - Gina :smile:


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Gina2705 said:


> Without even seeing him, I knew that he was my cat - and now, 8 months after, I couldn't have been more right!
> We are inseparable, and if he had his way, he would sit on my face all day.


This really made me laugh. People who adopt 'hard-luck' cats are the best!


----------



## Gina2705 (Jan 24, 2012)

Greenport ferals said:


> This really made me laugh. People who adopt 'hard-luck' cats are the best!


Haha - thanks 
Where do I see and hear about yours, if it's ok?


----------



## Gina2705 (Jan 24, 2012)

Vivid Dawn - wow, you've got your hands full - they sound like a great bunch!
I'll look for your intro, thanks


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Gina2705 said:


> Haha - thanks
> Where do I see and hear about yours, if it's ok?


Well, here is the story of one of my cats:

http://www.catforum.com/forum/38-health-nutrition/145622-stubby-making-progress-broken-leg.html


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I absolutely love to hear stories like yours, where people went out on a limb to adopt an otherwise unadoptable cat. I've really got to congratulate you on that. And the fact that you and Uffe are so tight now, it's really inspiring. I've often thought that if I were to adopt again now, I'd look for black cats or ask the "sales girl" which cats seem really sweet but are overlooked for some reason.


----------



## Gina2705 (Jan 24, 2012)

Greenport ferals said:


> Well, here is the story of one of my cats:
> 
> http://www.catforum.com/forum/38-health-nutrition/145622-stubby-making-progress-broken-leg.html


Haha - rabbit-kicking :smile: I love your Stubby story, thanks!


----------



## Gina2705 (Jan 24, 2012)

October said:


> I absolutely love to hear stories like yours, where people went out on a limb to adopt an otherwise unadoptable cat. I've really got to congratulate you on that. And the fact that you and Uffe are so tight now, it's really inspiring. I've often thought that if I were to adopt again now, I'd look for black cats or ask the "sales girl" which cats seem really sweet but are overlooked for some reason.


Thanks a lot! I've loved to see his transformation :smile:


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

What a lovely story. It's sounds like you were both lucky to have found each other.


----------



## Gina2705 (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank you everyone, for your kind comments - it's so good to be here with you :wink:


----------



## Krista2882 (Jan 26, 2012)

Aww, the story of Uffe makes me cry a little. I'm so glad someone was able to give him a loving home.


----------

